# Looking for Accountant or tax advisor in Lisbon



## Ixy (Aug 23, 2018)

Does anyone know an accountant or a tax advisor in Lisbon? 

I am an Italian citizen and I have been offered a remote contract work for a company within EU and I'll live in Lisbon so I need help understanding the tax system for NHR. Any link to a good accountant will be greately appreciated.


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

*accountant recommendation*

Hi

You need to have at least 5 posts to receive a message from anyone.

Please PMed when so.

Regards




Ixy said:


> Does anyone know an accountant or a tax advisor in Lisbon?
> 
> I am an Italian citizen and I have been offered a remote contract work for a company within EU and I'll live in Lisbon so I need help understanding the tax system for NHR. Any link to a good accountant will be greately appreciated.


----------



## Ixy (Aug 23, 2018)

Ok thank you for the info


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Details can be posted on the forum. Private message not necessary


----------

